# I have a used Masterbuild 40 inch smoker 20070311  will not heat up



## Bullhunk (Mar 9, 2021)

I have this used MES 40 inch digital electric smoker it worked for about 6 times then it would not heat up power is good controller lights up all controls seem to work but element will not heat up. I replaced the connectors and a new element. But it still will not heat up! Any body out there have any suggestions?


----------



## JC in GB (Mar 9, 2021)

Bullhunk said:


> I have this used MES 40 inch digital electric smoker it worked for about 6 times then it would not heat up power is good controller lights up all controls seem to work but element will not heat up. I replaced the connectors and a new element. But it still will not heat up! Any body out there have any suggestions?



*If you replaced the wiring and the element, there really  is nothing left other than the controller.  The controller may light up and send an energize signal to the  power relay but if the contacts don't move or the relay coil is bad, you get no output.*

*If you hook your element directly to 120 VAC and it heats up fine, it is likely your controller.  Don't leave it run this way as you have no control and will eventually burn up your smoker.*

*JC  *


----------



## normanaj (Mar 9, 2021)

If the problem is your controller this is a fine time to convert to a PID.You and your smoker will be much happier!


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 9, 2021)

^^^^^^Totally agree  ^^^^^ you will have one of the best "set it and forget it " smokers available.


----------



## cmayna (Mar 9, 2021)

Yup to all the above.  Soooo reliable. PID and mailbox, that is.....


----------



## tallbm (Mar 9, 2021)

Bullhunk said:


> I have this used MES 40 inch digital electric smoker it worked for about 6 times then it would not heat up power is good controller lights up all controls seem to work but element will not heat up. I replaced the connectors and a new element. But it still will not heat up! Any body out there have any suggestions?



Hi there and welcome!

I would highly recommend you check the connectors at the safety rollout limit switch.  They tend to fail quite a bit or the switch itself melts and fails.

You may not have a panel in the back but if you do it should be like halfway up the back of the smoker.  If no panel u have to pull the back off.
If you look inside the smoker it is a round button sensor about the size of a quarter on the inside back wall of the smoker.  If you see a panel on the outside back of thesmoker in same location then check there.  If no panel well you pull of the back and look there to get to it.

Let me know if this helps :)


----------



## Bullhunk (Mar 10, 2021)

I want to thank everyone for helping me out. Today i will try some of the suggestions!


----------

